# Headlight Swap



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont want to completely buy a HID kit due to cost and the changing of wires. I am looking for a great set of bulb replacements to get a lot better light output. What do you all recommend. I have silverstars on my Silverado SS and I am happy but would like something better. I was wondering if there are any better one that those.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

All these views and no replies


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i just looked but i have no idea on what to say. :shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Here's my 2-1/2 cents........ 

The lights on my GTO are by far the brightest lights I have ever seen. The high beams are more like spot lights. They are so bright, they rival spot lights you use on spotting game at night.

For me, I would not justify spending a dime to improve the output of my headlights. I just don't see how another set of high beams could be better.

As far as low beams, they light up great even without my driving lights on. *


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

What would guys recommend for an HID kit.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I found these from Xenon.
low beam http://www.eautoworks.com/html/ORD-1-1-1-100313.cfm
high beam http://www.eautoworks.com/html/ORD-1-1-1-100311.cfm
Are you guys saying these would not be any better then the stock headlight that we have now.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

All you need to replace is the H11-55W low beams. The highs are fine. Even cars with HIDs from the factory, like the C6 Corvette, only have HID low beams.

Regarding the color of the light, when I do this, I'm going with 6000K -- the diamond white as I'm not into the blue bulb thing -- and anything brighter blinds oncoming traffic. 

Regarding installation, you'll need to pull the bumper in order to mount the ballasts as space around the headlight fixtures in the engine bay is very limited. Unfortunately, bulb installation itself isn't plug and play -- as you'll need to drill a hole through the cap in back of the headlight fixture, then insert the bulb through it. A supplied grommet will hold the bulb in place. You'll still be able to adjust your lights, though, because the cap is part of the headlamp assembly.

For the record, Syvania doesn't make SilverStars for the GTO. I looked at the replacement bulbs in the links above -- and don't think they'll fit in the GTO. If you find out that they do, by all means let us know. 

Here's the kit I'm looking at: http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ50QQsassZjczong


----------

